

Facebook Officially Launches “Sponsored Results” Search Ads - sparshgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/facebook-search-ads/

======
AznHisoka
Facebook should just setup a deal with Google. Have a Google search box
somewhere prominent in FB and get a cut of all ad revenues from searches.

~~~
sparshgupta
I don't see that happening. With Google+ around and Google still pressing on
it, I don't see facebook allowing google searches from within their app.

